# Hello from Scotland



## Elaine (Jan 10, 2006)

Would like to say a big hello from scotland. I have 3 cats. Winston, who is 20 and has CRF. Eva, who is 20 months and very pretty, and dont she just know it LOL. Bernie, who is around the same age as Eva we think. He has only been with us for a couple of months.


----------



## CJK (Jan 10, 2006)

who let you in? lol

Winston is adorable!!!!

hello BTW!!!!!


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

hello and welcome, you must tell us lots more about your babies!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Elaine


----------



## Elaine (Jan 10, 2006)

Thankyou. Would love to tell you more about my furbabes. What would you like to know first LOL :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, well some pics would be good! :lol:


----------



## Elaine (Jan 10, 2006)

http://photobucket.com/albums/a398/ElainePirie/?start=0
You can find pics of my babies on the above link.


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

they are all lovely kitties!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to Freesia, shepard mix Big baby girl


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Lovely kitties. Im partial to the black tuxy.. yours is cute
Look at that nose..


----------

